# Colonoscopy prep



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm starting a routine colonoscopy prep tomorrow for an early morning appointment. 

If I'm lacking IN my usual friendly, agreeable, personable attitude, it's because I'm a hungry Bear. Lol.

Dr asked me if I wanted sedation again ( second colonoscopy) ? 

I said , if you don't mind chasing me around the room trying to stick that camera up my arse, I won't need sedation, lol.

WE DECIDED SEDATION ,LOL.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I told my doc I wanted extra sedation, I din't want to know what you are doing back there.

Good Luck,hope everything comes out well, pardon the pun....


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

During my first colonoscopy, the sedation was mild enough so I could watch the screen view along with the surgeon. Fascinating; even got to watch the excision of two polyps. During the three year intermission, the hospital changed policy. Never got to watch again. Bummer.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever considered how barbaric this procedure is?

What happened to swallow the camera?

AFS


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> WE DECIDED SEDATION ,LOL.


_"When your back's against the Wall"_


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

hillman said:


> During my first colonoscopy, the sedation was mild enough so I could watch the screen view along with the surgeon. Fascinating; even got to watch the excision of two polyps. During the three year intermission, the hospital changed policy. Never got to watch again. Bummer.


I'd check YouTube if I were you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found out my proctologist had tunnel vision. I had to find a new one.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have both a colonoscopy and an endoscopy coming up in late October. Figured I might as well get them both done on the same visit. 

Last time I had a colonoscopy done, I used Gatorade to mix with the prep stuff. Wasn't nearly as nasty tasting as with just water.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

No sedation? I didn't think that was an option?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

They give me Propofol (Diprivan) as a sedation. It works fast and you wake up usually not very groggy.

I've had numerous Endoscopy's, as I have an issue with my esophagus. There have been times when they gave me a twilight sedative, and I was partially aware of what was going on. 

Not sure what kind or type of sedative they gave me in those situations.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had one about 2 or 3 months ago. Colon cancer runs in my mom's family. She has to have one every 3 years now because they find something each time. 

I just passed 47. This was my 2nd one.

Anyway, they found something that would have likely turned into cancer in a few years. Now, I have to do it every 3 years now. 

Anyway, the prep was better than it used to be. Mix some stuff with Gatoraid. The prescription stuff they use to give you was nasty to drink


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I found out my proctologist had tunnel vision. I had to find a new one.
> 
> GW


Tunnel vision ? Literally?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner12 said:


> No sedation? I didn't think that was an option?


A mild sedation like Hillman described is available. Lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I have both a colonoscopy and an endoscopy coming up in late October. Figured I might as well get them both done on the same visit.
> 
> Last time I had a colonoscopy done, I used Gatorade to mix with the prep stuff. Wasn't nearly as nasty tasting as with just water.


Recommend to the enterologist to do the endoscopy first, the rectum second. Same camera. 
May leave a bad taste in your mouth. Lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean says that mine is coming up in October.
That gives me plenty of time to figure out how to avoid it.

I had a burst appendix in December. It was repaired surgically.
Maybe I should have asked them to do the colonoscopy at the same time, from the other end.
Damn! I missed that opportunity.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Recommend to the enterologist to do the endoscopy first, the rectum second. Same camera.
> May leave a bad taste in your mouth. Lol


This won't be my first rodeo. Been there and done that before.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

In all seriousness, that procedure saved my life. Nuff said.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> This won't be my first rodeo. Been there and done that before.


_"Can still taste it."_


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> _"Can still taste it."_


Now, you're just being silly..........


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Now, you're just being silly..........


Am I? You forget I work in the Medical Field.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Now, you're just being silly..........


That's what I was referring to, lmao, trying to be funny


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Even my regular Dr wants to poke me in the arse.

I went to the eye Dr,,,,he didn't poke me at all. I like the eye Dr.
I was amazed when he said put my clothes back on.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Stand-up comedy is a tough industry to break into. Lots and lots have tried and came up short. 

Play it safe and keep your day job.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Am I? You forget I work in the Medical Field.


You tell me! And, I didn't forget.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> They give me Propofol (Diprivan) as a sedation. It works fast and you wake up usually not very groggy.
> 
> I've had numerous Endoscopy's, as I have an issue with my esophagus. There have been times when they gave me a twilight sedative, and I was partially aware of what was going on.
> 
> Not sure what kind or type of sedative they gave me in those situations.


Is your espphagus problem you just can't swallow things. Like they get stuck somewhere around your adams apple?

I got that. Just had an endoscopy done last week. They did biopsies on tissue samples and found I now have "short-segment Barrett's Esophagus" as a result of acid reflux.

WTF? Can't I just get one good year in so I can do some riding? Heck, if I was a Democrat, I'd have had to be in my safe zone for the last 6 years!

I'm going riding tomorrow.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Is your espphagus problem you just can't swallow things. Like they get stuck somewhere around your adams apple?
> 
> I got that. Just had an endoscopy done last week. They did biopsies on tissue samples and found I now have "short-segment Barrett's Esophagus" as a result of acid reflux.
> 
> ...


You sound as if you're dealing with what I'm dealing with. It's been an issue with me for well over 25 yrs.

I've had to go to the emergency room numerous times. They keep telling me it's acid re-flux, but I'm not so sure. I've tried both prescription meds and over-the-counter-stuff. No relief.

I've had endoscopy's done just to have my esophagus stretched. That seems to help for several months.

It happened again just today. Had to go to the john and bring it all back up. Was only able to take a few bites of dinner. Hopefully tomorrow, my throat will be better.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> You sound as if you're dealing with what I'm dealing with. It's been an issue with me for well over 25 yrs.
> 
> I've had to go to the emergency room numerous times. They keep telling me it's acid re-flux, but I'm not so sure. I've tried both prescription meds and over-the-counter-stuff. No relief.
> 
> ...


Yep, same thing. Forgot to mention they stretched mine too. Not quite sure what they stretched it with but it didn't seem to help.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Yep, same thing. Forgot to mention they stretched mine too. Not quite sure what they stretched it with but it didn't seem to help.


Same story here with the endoscope stretch, biopsies, acid reflux diagnosis bullshit. They gave me enough antacids to fill a mason jar but I never took one. 
My self diagnosis revealed that my posture while eating was equal to that of an 85 year old girl with severe osteoporosis. When I sit up straight in my chair while eating I have no problem. When I slouch, there is a kink in my plumbing. I haven't had a "stuck swallow" in a long time.
Try it, it might help.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My Father suffered terribly with the swallowing. 

I also had episodes combined with an extra heart beat. 

Barium swallow when they flip you upside down.

Endoscopy also. Cardiologist appt. 

When they told everything was fine, everything went away.

My situation turned out to be STRESS RELATED.
I was told beforehand it could be Stress. 
I laughed when it was suggested.
This is not Stress, something's wrong!!!
I was Wrong,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

wirenut said:


> I told my doc I wanted extra sedation, I din't want to know what you are doing back there.
> 
> Good Luck,hope everything comes out well, pardon the pun....


Lmao,


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Word of advice...don't stop afterwards and eat a Wendys double cheeseburger!!! Thought I was gonna die.

Other than drinking that God-awful stuff the day before (I could barely get that last glass full down), it ain't as bad as everybody makes it to be. You're under sedation for the most part anyway.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> My Father suffered terribly with the swallowing.
> 
> I also had episodes combined with an extra heart beat.
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to mention stress and/or anxiety. Thought that maybe it might sound silly. But, I do think there's something to it. Not sure how or why it has anything to do with swallowing, but I know that it's present.

I'm going to see a new GI doctor. Earliest appt. will be in December. I'm hoping that maybe it might make a difference. Who knows? Whatever is going on, it's not getting any better.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I haven't researched it, but I believe stress plays a huge part in illnesses.

I suffered from gout the last 3 years I worked, haven't had a bit of it sense I retired. My job was very stressful, having to stand in front of a ships CO every day telling him how broke his ship was and how much of HIS $$$ it would take to fix it. Plus all that walking up/down concrete piers and steel/aluminum decks. Now if I get stressed alI get is an ache at the back of my neck, which the doctors can't seem to come to grasps with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Dubar said:


> I haven't researched it, but I believe stress plays a huge part in illnesses.
> 
> I suffered from gout the last 3 years I worked, haven't had a bit of it sense I retired. My job was very stressful, having to stand in front of a ships CO every day telling him how broke his ship was and how much of HIS $$$ it would take to fix it. Plus all that walking up/down concrete piers and steel/aluminum decks. Now if I get stressed alI get is an ache at the back of my neck, which the doctors can't seem to come to grasps with.


I thought that once I retired, the stress and anxiety would go away. Found out, that hasn't been the case.

Truth-be-told, I'm also dealing with some degree of depression. I have been for many years. My mother did as well, as we talked about it many times before she passed away in July 2012.

She told me what she experienced and how it more or less manifested itself. Just a few years before she passed, it became quite over-whelming for her. She was an RN and had the ear of several doctors. All they could do for her was to prescribe various medications.

Near the end, she had a large bowl full of meds, and was self-medicating, and not always correctly.

Knowing her like I did, I know in my heart that she was more than ready when she finally left this earth.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Hang in there brother!!! My wife passed 5 years ago so I know a little about depression. Most everybody goes thru some form of depression throughout their lives but when it starts making you do things you don't normally do then a visit to the doc is in order. Playing golf and punching holes in paper targets is a form of therapy, right . At least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Dubar said:


> Hang in there brother!!! My wife passed 5 years ago so I know a little about depression. Most everybody goes thru some form of depression throughout their lives but when it starts making you do things you don't normally do then a visit to the doc is in order. Playing golf and punching holes in paper targets is a form of therapy, right . At least that's what I keep telling myself.


I got in a m/c ride today. Haven't been able to do that as of late, cause it's just been too damn hot out.

We had a gully washer of a rainstorm yesterday. Lightning, rolling thunder, and everything. Was surprised that today was so nice. Clear blue skies, a bit of a wind, but no rain clouds to be seen.

I got in almost 100 miles. Not too bad for just staying in the area. M/c rides are a great stress reliever for me. They work wonders. I know the day will come sooner or later when it's time to say enough of the m/c riding. I figure though I still have a good solid 10-15 yrs. left. I'm okay with that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's tough to determine sometimes if you're suffering from Anxiety or Depression, maybe both. 
Doctors will put you through some bad shit trying to figure out a proper diagnosis. 
Aerobic exercising is a benefit for either. 
I don't get along with the serotonin type drugs. They'll make me depressed. Works for many. 
Adrenaline can cause anxiety. 
Before I go into a surgical procedure they relax you from anxiety with a drug from the benzodiazepine family. 
Not a serotonin depression inhibitor. 
They hand out Zoloft, Celexa, Prozac etc like its candy. 
I've known people who've had the drug that would make them feel better, add quality of life,,,but they don't like taking drugs. 
Figure that one out


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never asked a doctor for a med to treat depression. Mine isn't life altering. It's just kind of a nagging feeling that you can ignore if you want to bad enough. 

I'm not a big proponent of taking meds. Unless, they are absolutely necessary.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> I got in a m/c ride today. Haven't been able to do that as of late, cause it's just been too damn hot out.
> 
> We had a gully washer of a rainstorm yesterday. Lightning, rolling thunder, and everything. Was surprised that today was so nice. Clear blue skies, a bit of a wind, but no rain clouds to be seen.
> 
> I got in almost 100 miles. Not too bad for just staying in the area. M/c rides are a great stress reliever for me. They work wonders. I know the day will come sooner or later when it's time to say enough of the m/c riding. I figure though I still have a good solid 10-15 yrs. left. I'm okay with that.


Yes sir, you and only you (or ME in my case lol) will know when it's time to stop. It just airs out my head. Hell, you can scream as loud as you want at the person responsible for stressing you out. People don't seem to mind. They stay away. Waaayyyy away. 
Was hoping to get a ride in today but it really is too damn hot! It's 90 deg. right now 16:45 hrs. Maybe I'll put my new mirrors on & ride early tomorrow. Forcast is gor 90's & sunny all week in Knoxville.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> Same story here with the endoscope stretch, biopsies, acid reflux diagnosis bullshit. They gave me enough antacids to fill a mason jar but I never took one.
> My self diagnosis revealed that my posture while eating was equal to that of an 85 year old girl with severe osteoporosis. When I sit up straight in my chair while eating I have no problem. When I slouch, there is a kink in my plumbing. I haven't had a "stuck swallow" in a long time.
> Try it, it might help.
> 
> GW


"Sit up straight and finish your dinner"

Mom was right after all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I've never asked a doctor for a med to treat depression. Mine isn't life altering. It's just kind of a nagging feeling that you can ignore if you want to bad enough.
> 
> I'm not a big proponent of taking meds. Unless, they are absolutely necessary.


Dont answer it's a very personal thing .
I would ask , how do you know it's a slight depression?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Took my colonoscopy prep an hour ago. 
Any further posting will be done from my study room where I keep rolls of paper and reading material


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Dont answer it's a very personal thing .
> I would ask , how do you know it's a slight depression?


I don't mind answering.

I know this cause I've been managing it for many years, and I haven't allowed it to impact my life in a negative manner. I retired from a career, I don't drink or use drugs, I'm not in debt, and I continue to function at a high level on a daily basis.

It's kind of like a dull headache that you are aware of, but it doesn't impact your ability to continue to go about your business.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Survived the scoping , a tiny polyp. I asked the Dr to be careful going upstream, especially those 90 degree turns, ( he chuckled )
He thought it was funny, maybe standup comedy IS in my future. Ha, lol

Ate four eggs over easy , homemade corned beef hash, rye toast with homemade raspberry jam


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Do you have to go back in 3 or 5 years? 1-1/2yr ago they found a polyp so now I have to go back in 1-1/2yrs.

Everybody I know that's over 70 says they're done with these procedures. At that age there's only so much life left, so they say. Heck, I plan on living to be 130!!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Dubar said:


> Do you have to go back in 3 or 5 years? 1-1/2yr ago they found a polyp so now I have to go back in 1-1/2yrs.
> 
> Everybody I know that's over 70 says they're done with these procedures. At that age there's only so much life left, so they say. Heck, I plan on living to be 130!!!


Five years since they found a couple polyps last time. Another five til the next procedure.
Maybe your dr has concerns about family history, etc


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't believe 70 is a valid age to stop. 
70 IMO is a good age to continue, unless you have other issues that outweigh the other. Age 70 not being one of them


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Now that you mention it, maybe it was 5 years. They'll let me know when it's time.

I work at a golf course 1 day/wk and one of the guys there said he went to the doc a week ago and the doc told him he thinks he had a hear attack, from what the EKG results were. Co-worker said he never felt a thing. Must have been very minor.

As long as Medicare and Blue Cross pay for it I'll keep going!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm 81, going on 82.
My colonoscopy comes up in October.
Jean says, "Do it, or else... I don't want you to die of colon cancer."

OK, OK, I'll do it, I'll do it.
.


----------

